# Traffic Cam Viewer Tutorial with HME 1.4 and Bananas 1.3



## Ospray (Sep 2, 2004)

I have been working through the tutorial with HME 1.4 and Bananas 1.3. There are some variables hidden in classes that needed a change to the access methods, but that was straight forward to fix. 

I am having trouble with TrafficCam class's init method. It wants a Context object as an argument, but I can't find one in any of the libraries. There is an IContext method that I tried but it didn't work, either. 

The result of this is that the keystroke events aren't getting processed to push and pop the screens. 

I think there might be a simple fix to this but I can't see what it is. 

BTW, this is a very nice tutorial to see how Eclipse works with HME and Bananas and the whole TiVo/Java things. 

Ospray


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

Yep, I developed that tutorial under an older version of the SDK. Beginning with 1.3, a factory pattern is used to instantiate applications. This was done primarily to accommodate centralized running/hosting of applications (e.g. Yahoo). Anyway, the tutorial's not been updated for 1.3/1.4 -- sorry about that. However, you can grab the older HME SDK v1.2 and Bananas 1.2 and use them for the tutorial, and then you should at least be able to complete the tutorial. The version differences aren't that big, so once you know 1.2, picking up the changes should be fairly easy.

Oh, did I forget to mention that Tutorial Homework Exercise #1 was updating the tutorial for 1.4 and sending me the updates? .

If I get ambitious, I'll update the tutorials, but I'll be out of the country most of the month, so it'll probably be awhile...


----------



## Ospray (Sep 2, 2004)

Have you updated the Viewer for HME 1.4? I am trying to figure out what the init method needs for a definition. I tried

void init (IContext context) 

but the key strokes don't get passed to the app to move from screen to screen.

If you haven't made it work on 1.4 I'll just have to grind my way through it.

I'll send you the updates when I figure them out.

Ospray.


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

I _finally _ got around to updating this tutorial to the latest version of the SDK:

http://bitrazor.com/content/tivo/hme/traffic_cam_tutorial/index.php


----------

